# Fountain vs Rollerball



## bjbear76 (Jul 27, 2013)

I personally like the looks and class that a custom fountain pen has.  But many people don't care writing with a fountain pen.  If I am making a pen for an individual, I ask them which they would prefer.  But what do you do when you make pens for your inventory?  Do you make a mix of fountain and rollerball?  Do you find one generally outsells the other?  Are there advantages of making more of one type than the other?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 27, 2013)

The nice thing is that many kits are Interchangeable.   Say you have 10 rollerball barons / navigators and you don't sell many fountain pens but want to offer one.   Just have one of them as a fountain pen and any one of them can become a fountain pen as the customer wants.


----------



## ashaw (Jul 27, 2013)

It depends on your venue.  The pen show that I do it's fountain pens over all other types.  In one of my stores it's ball points.  I finally after 3 three in one store was able to track the buy pattern.

Alan


----------

